# How should I treat a raw spot from collar rub burn? And collar advice, please.



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I noticed today that our dog's collar has rubbed a small raw spot on his neck. It hasn't rubbed off his fur there yet, so I'm glad I noticed it before it did. I can see the skin through the fur, though, and it's quite pink and looks irritated. It's on the front center of his neck and about the size of a quarter. It's not bleeding or oozing, just looks sore IMO. I think either the plastic adjuster on his collar is rubbing there, or maybe it's just that for the first 2 blocks we walk he pulls hard on his leash (he's forever on a "hunt") and the hard pulling he does at those times is causing the rubbing. Whatever the case, I removed his collar and would like to put something on it. Is there something I can use like neosporin or do I need to contact his vet Monday for a dog specific ointment? 

I will leave his collar off unless we are going outside for walks/potty breaks so this can heal, but I am afraid to do this forever. He's a beagle w/rabbits on the brain 24/7 and if he gets a chance to get out the door he takes it! And the rabbits have taken over our yard and neighborhood right now (they even are on our porch several times a day!), so it's pretty risky to leave him uncollared since if he'd get lost or someone would catch him we'd have no way to make contact without his tags. No, he's not microchipped. Anyway, I would like to find a more soothing collar for him. What would be a good choice to avoid irritation? He's currently using a 1" wide adjustable nylon collar. Is leather better? I am considering a harness for walks, too, in case the pulling on the leash is making the collar rub. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Maggie Girl said:


> I noticed today that our dog's collar has rubbed a small raw spot on his neck. It hasn't rubbed off his fur there yet, so I'm glad I noticed it before it did. I can see the skin through the fur, though, and it's quite pink and looks irritated. It's on the front center of his neck and about the size of a quarter. It's not bleeding or oozing, just looks sore IMO. I think either the plastic adjuster on his collar is rubbing there, or maybe it's just that for the first 2 blocks we walk he pulls hard on his leash (he's forever on a "hunt") and the hard pulling he does at those times is causing the rubbing. Whatever the case, I removed his collar and would like to put something on it. Is there something I can use like neosporin or do I need to contact his vet Monday for a dog specific ointment?
> 
> I will leave his collar off unless we are going outside for walks/potty breaks so this can heal, but I am afraid to do this forever. He's a beagle w/rabbits on the brain 24/7 and if he gets a chance to get out the door he takes it! And the rabbits have taken over our yard and neighborhood right now (they even are on our porch several times a day!), so it's pretty risky to leave him uncollared since if he'd get lost or someone would catch him we'd have no way to make contact without his tags. No, he's not microchipped. Anyway, I would like to find a more soothing collar for him. What would be a good choice to avoid irritation? He's currently using a 1" wide adjustable nylon collar. Is leather better? I am considering a harness for walks, too, in case the pulling on the leash is making the collar rub.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I really like the White Pine Outfitters collars. They are much softer than regular nylon collars, and very well made. I think a harness is a good choice for walking a pulling dog (in addtion to training him not to pull, of course). I'd suggest a SENSE-ation or the Freedom No-pull by Wiggles Wags and Whiskers.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you have any aloe vera? It's good for skin irritation. But if it's just sore it should be fine without any treatment.


----------

